# Noob question about burnt coil



## Caveman (11/3/16)

Hi guys, so last night I was getting a nice(not) burnt taste from my coil, so I replaced it, I find they last me about a week and a half each. So I cleaned the tank, popped in a new coil, primed it and left it sitting for about half hour, like I usually do (done this about 3 times now), after half an hour I tried it and it hit me with an instant burn, it was terrible.. that deep burn taste and it didn't want to go away. So I went to the trusty google and reddit and they said it might be a bad coil. So I added another new one, dumped the old juice and primed it again and again a super burn taste, I just kinda went with it for a while and heated it up nice and good and the flavor came through with no burn after about 50 hits. So it was sitting for about 4 hours (1am to 5am) when I tried it again.

Fast forward to this morning. First few vapes, good flavor. After a bit it had a very slight burn taste to it again. I just kinda vape through it and it gets better. I've cleaned the tank again since, made sure the coil isn't too tight and all that and the clouds are very good but something just tastes slightly off every now and then. I'm pretty frustrated now lol.. I see savapegear has a sale on the RX200 with 3 batteries for 1295, I might just get that and buy a griffin RTA and not care about the pre-built coils.. How hard is it to build your own coils for a 3 ish week vaper?

Using an iJust2 with .5ohm coils, vaping a 70:30 VG. I cannot see how I could have messed up 2 coils in a row. I used a needle on the side holes of the coil as per some suggestions, just seems to make more vapor. Any suggestions? (I read that the rubber seals might have taken some bad flavor on)


----------



## GerharddP (11/3/16)

Caveman said:


> Hi guys, so last night I was getting a nice(not) burnt taste from my coil, so I replaced it, I find they last me about a week and a half each. So I cleaned the tank, popped in a new coil, primed it and left it sitting for about half hour, like I usually do (done this about 3 times now), after half an hour I tried it and it hit me with an instant burn, it was terrible.. that deep burn taste and it didn't want to go away. So I went to the trusty google and reddit and they said it might be a bad coil. So I added another new one, dumped the old juice and primed it again and again a super burn taste, I just kinda went with it for a while and heated it up nice and good and the flavor came through with no burn after about 50 hits. So it was sitting for about 4 hours (1am to 5am) when I tried it again.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning. First few vapes, good flavor. After a bit it had a very slight burn taste to it again. I just kinda vape through it and it gets better. I've cleaned the tank again since, made sure the coil isn't too tight and all that and the clouds are very good but something just tastes slightly off every now and then. I'm pretty frustrated now lol.. I see savapegear has a sale on the RX200 with 3 batteries for 1295, I might just get that and buy a griffin RTA and not care about the pre-built coils.. How hard is it to build your own coils for a 3 ish week vaper?
> 
> Using an iJust2 with .5ohm coils, vaping a 70:30 VG. I cannot see how I could have messed up 2 coils in a row. I used a needle on the side holes of the coil as per some suggestions, just seems to make more vapor. Any suggestions? (I read that the rubber seals might have taken some bad flavor on)


Remember that coils are mass produced and thus its not impossible to get strings of bad batches. If a die got miss aligned for example they might fail a 1000 coils before QC picks up one randomly for testing.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/3/16)

Caveman said:


> Hi guys, so last night I was getting a nice(not) burnt taste from my coil, so I replaced it, I find they last me about a week and a half each. So I cleaned the tank, popped in a new coil, primed it and left it sitting for about half hour, like I usually do (done this about 3 times now), after half an hour I tried it and it hit me with an instant burn, it was terrible.. that deep burn taste and it didn't want to go away. So I went to the trusty google and reddit and they said it might be a bad coil. So I added another new one, dumped the old juice and primed it again and again a super burn taste, I just kinda went with it for a while and heated it up nice and good and the flavor came through with no burn after about 50 hits. So it was sitting for about 4 hours (1am to 5am) when I tried it again.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning. First few vapes, good flavor. After a bit it had a very slight burn taste to it again. I just kinda vape through it and it gets better. I've cleaned the tank again since, made sure the coil isn't too tight and all that and the clouds are very good but something just tastes slightly off every now and then. I'm pretty frustrated now lol.. I see savapegear has a sale on the RX200 with 3 batteries for 1295, I might just get that and buy a griffin RTA and not care about the pre-built coils.. How hard is it to build your own coils for a 3 ish week vaper?
> 
> Using an iJust2 with .5ohm coils, vaping a 70:30 VG. I cannot see how I could have messed up 2 coils in a row. I used a needle on the side holes of the coil as per some suggestions, just seems to make more vapor. Any suggestions? (I read that the rubber seals might have taken some bad flavor on)


I have tried a few of the iJust2 coils at 0.5ohm with little success, the 0.3ohm coils in my opinion are far better and in my experience last much longer, maybe give those a try first.


----------



## Caveman (11/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I have tried a few of the iJust2 coils at 0.5ohm with little success, the 0.3ohm coils in my opinion are far better and in my experience last much longer, maybe give those a try first.



I love the 0.3ohm coils, they didn't have stock last time which is why I got the 0.5ohm instead. But I will go buy some after work and try them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (11/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Remember that coils are mass produced and thus its not impossible to get strings of bad batches. If a die got miss aligned for example they might fail a 1000 coils before QC picks up one randomly for testing.



Would that not make the whole box bad? Or can it be that 2 x 5 are good and the rest bad?


----------



## GerharddP (11/3/16)

Caveman said:


> Would that not make the whole box bad? Or can it be that 2 x 5 are good and the rest bad?


They arent packed in strings. They all fall in a big collection bin randomly and get orientated and dropped into blister packs for sealing. That means that its hit or miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

